# New Cover Arts



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

All the new cover arts have been released and they are looking excellent. The dragon on _Caledor_ looks bloody awesome, as does _Victories of the Space Marines_. The Grey Knights are returning, perhaps we can expect Ben Counter to continue the series.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am hoping that Gav Thorpe continues with his Renegades for this, if I remember correctly, he mentioned in his thread on the Bolthole that they were coming back at some point. Anyway, onto the covers 

All, in my opinion, look good. _Savage Scars_ is probably my favourite however, it potrays a White Scar as I have always imagined them. _Fall of Damnos_ is another that I really like, although from afar (In other words, not zoomed in ) I couldn't really make out much. I do see C.L. Werner's name upon the _Victories of the Space Marines_ cover, perhaps he will continue in some way or form with the Orks in _Fear the Alien_? Well, give them a cameo or something..


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dark Angel, do you have the same name as on Bothole, by any chance? 

Anyway, back to the covers. I love the art for all of them, but _Victories of the Space Marines_ and _Savage Scars_ are my favourite. I'll probably ending up picking up most of them, anyways..


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I do indeed, Bane. Am I the only one who has noticed a considerably better quality upon the covers of the novels? I don't think any of these are bad, nor are any of the new ones (Bar the Death Korps one.....That is...Bland.) that I have seen so far.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art is getting a lot better in recent releases. The only cover that is a step back is _Dead Men Walking_, its just awful, and even worse considering which regiment is the star. The Death Korps of Krieg deserve a cover that shows off their might and the best armour in the Guard.

My favourite new covers are _Blood Reaver_, _Caledor_ and _Age of Darkness_.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fuck me sideways, _Caledor_ is unimaginable. After my earlier... slandering of Sullivan`s works, this very Anne McCaffrey-esque cover makes my girly Dark-Elf dreams come true in a simply spectacular fashion. I want that on my duvet/shirt.

_Fall of Damnos_ is epic, _Age of Darkness _is mediocre; the positions of Horus` limbs look askew, but still, seeing ''him'' in his full, Chaotic glory is a treat anyhow.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

_Victories of the Space Marines_ kind of looks like a step backwards compared to the cover of the Grey Knights Omnibus:










And yes, the current/forthcoming artwork is substantially improved over earlier cover art.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh hell yer. Caledor looks amazing. I can remember the Aenarion cover art. Looks equally good.

I just wish that Aenarion would be released as an actual novel. I'm not fucking 6 years old.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder only why Garro has a chainsword? Was not his favourite weapon a power sword?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Loving the Savage Scars cover the most myself; looks absolutely beautiful.

In regards to Dead Men Walking, well why should it be terribly flashy or anything like that? The Death Korps of Krieg aren't a flashy bunch, they don't like showing off and impressing. They get the job done whatever the cost, the cover for their book is appropriate. You know its a gun, it has some skulls and the regiment symbol but unless your looking for them they don't pop out; from that I got the impression of no nonsense, not flashy, just get the job done. I don't know about some of you, but that puts me in the mindset for them from the very start.


Shadow Walker, remember that though some covers feature the main character(s) on the cover, not all of them do. That may very well not be Garro, but some other space marine. Also, wasn't _Libertes_ just a broadsword or am I thinking of the weapon used by Tarvitz?


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

Altough the cover is bland the cover of Victories has got me excited anyway. Could the grey knight mean we are finnaly getting the written account of the 1st war for Armmeggedon i have been waiting for? I can only hope!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No it wont be Armageddon. It'll be a Justicar Alaric short story, a sequel hopefully but the Terminator makes me thing Justicar Tancred, so it could be a prequel.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to point the attentions of the Garro audio, to the chest area. There is clearly a Luna Wolf head on there. Loken or Qruze my bets are on now! Also: On the case of _Dead Men Walking_, I do like the cover, but I wanted to see the Death Korps in action. Like marching across a battlefield in well organized ranks, firing at the hip.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Huh DA is right. Well I see hints of a beard around the face so thats likely Iacton Qruze, hmm he looks cool.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

dark angel said:


> I am hoping that Gav Thorpe continues with his Renegades for this, if I remember correctly, he mentioned in his thread on the Bolthole that they were coming back at some point. Anyway, onto the covers
> 
> All, in my opinion, look good. _Savage Scars_ is probably my favourite however, it potrays a White Scar as I have always imagined them. _Fall of Damnos_ is another that I really like, although from afar (In other words, not zoomed in ) I couldn't really make out much. I do see C.L. Werner's name upon the _Victories of the Space Marines_ cover, perhaps he will continue in some way or form with the Orks in _Fear the Alien_? Well, give them a cameo or something..


Gav Thorpe said on his website that Renegades is getting a sequel in the next Space Marine anthology so it looks like we can expect it in Victories. Steve Parker has confirmed that Headhunted will be getting it's sequel in Victories of the Space Marines as well. This is probably the most excited I've ever been for a Black Library book. :biggrin: My two favorite stories from Heroes of the Space Marines are getting sequels in the same anthology!

As for the covers....I was hoping for a Deathwatch cover for Victories but the Grey Knight looks good. The rest are all nice but the cover on Fall of Damnos is my favorite by far.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I've said it a thousand fucking times... the gayest thing in 40k is Cato's frilly little boom top... Jesus, does that not look absolutely retarded to anyone else!? "Hey! Follow the prick with the broom on his head! Yeah! He knows where all the best gay bars are!"

ugh...

CP


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I've said it a thousand fucking times... the gayest thing in 40k is Cato's frilly little boom top... Jesus, does that not look absolutely retarded to anyone else!? "Hey! Follow the prick with the broom on his head! Yeah! He knows where all the best gay bars are!"
> 
> ugh...
> 
> CP


quoted for truth there Ploss.

Some epic cover art, it's nice to see.

Grish


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I've said it a thousand fucking times... the gayest thing in 40k is Cato's frilly little boom top... Jesus, does that not look absolutely retarded to anyone else!? "Hey! Follow the prick with the broom on his head! Yeah! He knows where all the best gay bars are!"
> 
> ugh...
> 
> CP


As you once said to me 'calm down, go get a beer' (I'm paraphrasing of course).:alcoholic:

That 'broom top' is very much an Ultramarine thing, Sicarius is hardly the first UM Captain to have one and it gels with their classical inspiration/background.
Just liking have a 'crocodile dundee' style necklace of wolves teeth does with Space Wolves.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> As you once said to me 'calm down, go get a beer' (I'm paraphrasing of course).:alcoholic:
> 
> That 'broom top' is very much an Ultramarine thing, Sicarius is hardly the first UM Captain to have one and it gels with their classical inspiration/background.
> Just liking have a 'crocodile dundee' style necklace of wolves teeth does with Space Wolves.


i still think he'd be better off with a white mushroom cap, at least he'd fit the part. lol

you are right, i did say that to you once. lol I will take that advice. i just needed to vent my feelings about that silly ceiling brush. 

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

While your at the fridge Ploss, pick us up a stella!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

god the cover art has come along way. each almost a piece of art on their own!


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Caledor and Savage Scars covers look real good, others just too cartoonish. Except Garro, which i think could be best cover so far. Love he is kept in dark and they didnt have to go details on his face or whatsoever, usually those turnout just bad.


----------

